
USDA.gov Backlinks to Adult Sites - helpadvisors
I was looking to see how some websites get .gov backlinks - most are legit, but for usda.gov I noticed a few adult sites.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;1LI0ouRcTxHrWF67s6KZxCpKq74aBavCu&#x2F;view?usp=sharing<p>On a scale from 1-10, how much does this impact an adult site&#x27;s organic rankings?
======
Band1to
Receiving high quality backlinks from .gov sites can dramatically increase
your website rankings, but actually getting those powerful backlinks is a
monumental task. Although there remains some debate over the true value of
.gov extensions with Matt Cutts stating, “Google doesn’t treat .gov or .edu
domains any differently,” most SEO professionals feel otherwise.

Google may not view them any better than .com. .net, or .org, but the
authority factor .gov links hold gives them extra SEO power. While Google
won’t give a definitive answer regarding the power of .gov links, they are
considered to be the holy grail of backlinks because they are established and
trusted sites.

Best Regards, Band1to

------
helpadvisors
Actually here's a imgur image:
[https://imgur.com/a/j9YjClB](https://imgur.com/a/j9YjClB)

~~~
masonic
Instead of screenshots, why not provide the actual .gov link?

~~~
helpadvisors
I found it using the AHREFs backlink checker program - I'm not very technical
so I don't know which pages the link is on

